# A message from Flip Pallot



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

In these troubled and changing times, Flip gives us all a message.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Watched that yesterday evening. Guess it just dropped yesterday. Pretty good.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It is so easy to get lost in “The chase” of corporate jobs or business ventures and lose so many years that can’t be re gained just being in the woods and on the water with nature.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I please have my 8 mins back.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Flip has gotten too PC. Tries to make a film about getting back to nature. Goes hunting several sections but heaven forbid they show him actually making groceries, only after the fact.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

While cooking his eggs and bacon from the grocery store lol. Came off as a Phil Robertson want to be.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It is how you choose to view it as is the world each day. 

Guess you could also say all materials in his home or boat or recurve bow strings are of the new world I mean, c’mon 

Have fun with that cynical mindset


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Nature is getting harder and harder to find but I still appreciate every minute in it


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

CKEAT said:


> It is how you choose to view it as is the world each day.
> 
> Guess you could also say all materials in his home or boat or recurve bow strings are of the new world I mean, c’mon
> 
> Have fun with that cynical mindset


No cynical mindset here. Just looks like he is whoring him self out on a terribly put together commercial. He is capable of alot better(walkers cay chronicles). Should of know some fan boys would get upset.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Can I please have my 8 mins back.


I felt the same way.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I just wanna know how they got a camera on that pig...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If all 20 million Floridians went out and "gathered" their own groceries from nature, see how that would work out. I get what he is trying to say, but with current population levels, as a whole, we are dependent on factory farming and going to the grocery store.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Quoting "The world has changed...future will be made clear in time...we're on our own...Time to plot new course... to consume less....not time to retreat but time to define ourselves" I just listened to the message the second time through. Think Flip is spot on in his statements.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Best narrator ever. Easily my favorite fisherman out there and a true legend.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Ok, so TFO is selling cheap Chinese rifles and bows now?

I bought a TFO BVK reel off someone here. Got it and the drag was broken. Of course the guy wouldn't answer any of my emails, so I tried to call TFO to get some replacement parts. Was told they don't even make their own reels and don't do any service on them, so they couldn't help me. They wanted me to buy a new one.

Now they bring out Flip Pallot telling me to consume less. News flash: buying disposable Chinese shit and consuming less don't go together. Thanks Flip. Thanks TFO. Thanks @Finbinder


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Dadvocate said:


> Quoting "The world has changed...future will be made clear in time...we're on our own...Time to plot new course... to consume less....not time to retreat but time to define ourselves" I just listened to the message the second time through. Think Flip is spot on in his statements.


I get what he is saying. But lets take the "consume less" part. Consume less, but he likes his airboat, his skiffs, his cargo / travel trailer , his truck and on and on and on. And I myself like the skiff I'm building, my house, my farm equipment, my land, my side x side, the horse , my weekend place, the four vehicles between the gf and I and on an on and on. 

1 billion Chinese and 1 billion people in India and guess what, they all want stuff also. Our economy and much of the world economy is built on consuming stuff. I'm pretty much saying it is unsustainable, we're screwed.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

makin moves said:


> No cynical mindset here. Just looks like he is whoring him self out on a terribly put together commercial. He is capable of alot better(walkers cay chronicles). Should of know some fan boys would get upset.


Fan boys? I do r give a shit about flip to be honest. Why bang on him? Why do you care so much, that’s what’s funny and I hate this social media shit. I wish we could all interact face to face, we wouldn’t be so happy to act stupid.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I always enjoy watching videos with Flip. I have learned a lot from him over the years.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

CKEAT said:


> Fan boys? I do r give a shit about flip to be honest. Why bang on him? Why do you care so much, that’s what’s funny and I hate this social media shit. I wish we could all interact face to face, we wouldn’t be so happy to act stupid.


I enjoy Flips stuff, just thought is was crappy. If we don't care to post anything we wouldn't have anything to bs about.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

This is also what I based my thoughts on. Back to the dock in a jon boat from a mornings fishing in Central Fla. He even took the time to come over to my friends boat trailer and asked if we needed any tools as we were replacing a roller.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I just wanna know how they got a camera on that pig...


I could be wrong but I think the purpose of the “pig” camera was to display what that tree has seen over time. Notice how it goes from a pigs vision transition to turkey and so forth while finally panning up to the tree. I can’t tell you how often I look up at a majestic tree and wonder what it has seen in its lifetime.

I don’t think the purpose of the video was to show a kill. I don’t see why eating eggs and bacon is a big deal especially as a hunter the processing part doesn’t take place until days later.

Flip has never had a message of malice or hate. He has always been a huge advocate of conservation which we need more of. Too many keyboard quarterbacks that just bash anyone that does any good yet they have never lifted a finger in the conversation world whether it be through tangible conservation or in the political/advocacy world. We continue to divide ourselves as our numbers dwindle.

Just my two cents not that anyone asked for it


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Flip is right. Times have changed. Most of the outdoors is still free. Go enjoy it before it's gone forever.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> I could be wrong but I think the purpose of the “pig” camera was to display what that tree has seen over time. Notice how it goes from a pigs vision transition to turkey and so forth while finally panning up to the tree. I can’t tell you how often I look up at a majestic tree and wonder what it has seen in its lifetime.
> 
> I don’t think the purpose of the video was to show a kill. I don’t see why eating eggs and bacon is a big deal especially as a hunter the processing part doesn’t take place until days later.
> 
> ...


My issue with Flip is that the only time he “speaks up” is in a commercial like this for TFO or the others for Yeti, Hells Bay, Traeger, etc. Here in the Mosquito Lagoon I have never seen him at a trash clean up (even if they’re sponsored by Hells Bay), never at a city or county council meeting to speak up against any development issues, never at ANY of the meetings to develop the Reasonable Assurance Plan which outline the future of the Lagoon for the next 5-10 years, never at any restoration or conservation projects through any of the wonderful organizations involved, blah blah blah. It’s all a commercial.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Is Flip our modern day Papa Hemingway? Forget about the similarities in looks for a second but of the way they inspired a lot of us through the years...Hem in his books and now Flip through the medium of TeeVEE and video. 

I hear what some detractors are saying and they have some valid points, but as one poster above shared...we’re dwindling in numbers...we should all take some inspiration from the message and all strive to do better.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Here is my take on this... like it or not.

Flip is a wonderful interpreter, probably one of the best we have right now. He spreads a great message, and I think we have all learned at least something from the man at some point. He may not get his hands dirty at some of the events, but I’d be willing to bet he had a part in them no matter how small. It is people like Flip Pallet, Lefty, Jose, etc... that have and do spread the word to the masses through their work. Without his amazing environmental interpretation, we would probably be decades behind where we are now with environmental awareness. I have lived my life the way Flip talks in this video from day one. Like @jlindsley said, next time your out in the woods... take a long hard look at an old tree and ask yourself what this tree has seen and been through. I know of a few southern yellow pines that were cored and aged, that were here when the settlers arrived. Let that sink in... times are changing and not for the better. All this technology cannot save us from ourselves! Live simple, be kind, never leave anything behind but our footprints! I hate the brand plugs as much as the next guy! That said, somebody has to pay the bills.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

First take, I didn’t get through it. Felt kinda made up, disappointing...I wanted a strong message. 

Second take (with rum), all good. Pretty sure it is a rum advertisement, and a damn good one at that. The soft message is a good one considering the polarity that exists...and the fact that rum could make it better.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> First take, I didn’t get through it. Felt kinda made up, disappointing...I wanted a strong message.
> 
> Second take (with rum), all good. Pretty sure it is a rum advertisement, and a damn good one at that. The soft message is a good one considering the polarity that exists...and the fact that rum could make it better.


so kinda of like having sex with an ugly chick,the rum was the only way to make it through?yeah I can see that


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Charles Hadley said:


> so kinda of like having sex with an ugly chick,the rum was the only way to make it through?yeah I can see that


Ain’t no ugly at that point...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

After Walker's Cay, Flip and others had a influential voice to speak out and lead the way to restore ENP water flows ten or even fifteen years ago, but he elected to support business as usual. The easy path. He loves south Florida no doubt, just not enough to re-direct the water.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I’ll take the good from the message and kudos to TFO for at least trying, instead a long commercial for a new rod. In this day and age too much negativity, pessimism...I play golf, duck hunt and fly fish, you got to be an optimist to do those three! 

Anyway, Flag is out, ribs on the smoker, beer on ice, Ray Charles on the stereo, Happy Fourth everyone!


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

Exactly. Too much negativity. Flip's just a regular guy that puts his pants on one leg at a time like the rest of us. I've known a lot of fly fishing "celebrities", they're no different than anyone else you meet, they just happen to be good fisherman or casters or whatever. Admire their skills and who they are as people but they're not single handedly reaponsible to fix all the world's ills any more than the rest of us are. We all do what we can and have a beer together afterward. Happy 4th y'all


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a sneaking suspicion Flip wishes he could just be left alone to his own devices. Gig frogs, kill hogs and deer. Eat a nice cobia now and again. He has always been different sorta guy. Made lots of good shows but after after Spanish Fly passed he changed. He hangs out with Fordyce once in awhile. That's when the old Flip shows up. I enjoy that.

And, hate to break it to you, old men go soft. Its just the nature of most old men.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> My issue with Flip is that the only time he “speaks up” is in a commercial like this for TFO or the others for Yeti, Hells Bay, Traeger, etc. Here in the Mosquito Lagoon I have never seen him at a trash clean up (even if they’re sponsored by Hells Bay), never at a city or county council meeting to speak up against any development issues, never at ANY of the meetings to develop the Reasonable Assurance Plan which outline the future of the Lagoon for the next 5-10 years, never at any restoration or conservation projects through any of the wonderful organizations involved, blah blah blah. It’s all a commercial.


I see him at the local ace hardware from time to time, he’s always giving them shit for something. I’ve never formally met him but just the way he interacts with the staff makes me not want to. He acts like he’s some celebrity, but hasn’t really been relevant in the last 10 years.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Have met him. Got some casting pointers from him. He's just a dude like the rest of us.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Dadvocate said:


> View attachment 144114
> This is also what I based my thoughts on. Back to the dock in a jon boat from a mornings fishing in Central Fla. He even took the time to come over to my friends boat trailer and asked if we needed any tools as we were replacing a roller.


That's not surprising at all. I've had the opportunity to hang out with Flip a few times and fish with him once. He spent HOURS "training" my 14 yr old better than any grandpa in our family. He sincerely cares about the sport and loves teaching. As to TFO reels, I do think they have now started making their own reels and they are high quality, as well as backed by an industry standard warranty. I own several and would put them up against my Loops, Fin-Nors, Nautilus, etc. I too love watching his videos but do wonder how we move forward with this. I think he was subtly encouraging us to stand for our rights as Americans, sportsmen and conservationists. Society has now de-volved into anarchy, hate and utter violence. We have seemingly lost lost part of an entire generation. 
Best,
Matt


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Matts said:


> As to TFO reels, I do think they have now started making their own reels and they are high quality, as well as backed by an industry standard warranty. I own several and would put them up against my Loops, Fin-Nors, Nautilus, etc.


I'll sell you mine. It'll come with backing. Name your price.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

$$


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Surffshr said:


> First take, I didn’t get through it. Felt kinda made up, disappointing...I wanted a strong message.
> 
> Second take (with rum), all good. Pretty sure it is a rum advertisement, and a damn good one at that. The soft message is a good one considering the polarity that exists...and the fact that rum could make it better.


Only if you buy his rum, the rum on his desk in the trailer.

Good message anyway...slow down and smell the woods.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Oooosh, at least there is hope.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

paulrad said:


> I'll sell you mine. It'll come with backing. Name your price.


I own more reels than I know what to do with


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll reply to all you haters about Flip later. But what TFO is doing is sponsoring a video series that honors and showcases certain people they want to highlight that TFO selects as "Pro Advisors" to the company and the advancements of their products. TFO employs many people and does business with many companies here in the States. Many, many fly shops and fishing shops earn the brunt of the retail pricing of TFO's products and therefore pays wages of many people across the country of many smaller mom-n-pop fly and fishing shops and some large box retail stores. Also remember, they supply reasonably good equipment at affordable prices to people who can not afford those "Made in the U.S." rods and reels who decide to charge absorbent prices which would otherwise keep a vast majority of anglers and fly fishermen from enjoying the sport.

In my 30yrs now of fly fishing and almost 50yrs total of fishing the salt here in Florida (where the last 22yrs I've been giving back to the community by helping people either get started in it or learning new things to help make them more productive), out of 1000's of people I've talked to in person or over the net, their #1 gripe about either getting into fly fishing, or getting better fly fishing gear, is the affordability of it. Companies like Redington, Orvis and TFO have made that possible, some speculate those numbers are as high as 10-to-1 over rod mfg's that start rods at around $350 to up over $1000. All you guys complain about fly equipment made over seas, but I bet at some point, many of you have owned and fished a Shimano spinning reel.

So what TFO is doing is highlighting these anglers without shoving sales pitches down people's throat, which I see on many other pro angler's shows. Call it passive marketing or what you will. But it's relevant and interesting content. If you didn't like it, then click off of it. No one is holding your hand to the fire.

Here is a few more....


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Imagine taking expensive camera equipment out into “nature” for several hours/days/weeks to capture the right staged/directed poses/scenes with the right lighting. Then the hours of editing and production. All to deliver a message of get back to nature to viewers via YouTube to be viewed on computers and smartphones. 
Real people doing real shit don’t take camera crews. Ask Bigfoot. I’m not hating on Flip. It’s more of a mockery the people who eat this up like it’s a lifestyle.


----------



## Zeb (Aug 22, 2018)

So much for leaving behind the corporate world,
Seems he’s become the Bob Villa of the outdoors


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve already said this once, but nobody listens to the fat kid. With all the highly educated business minds on this forum “I know I sure got a lot of advise last year when I was in need of it” one would think ya’ll would get the phrase “the bills gotta get paid”! Tv time, boats, trucks, cameras, guns, bows, clean water don’t come cheap any more! Hell, if you think I won’t be pitching products when one or both of my youtube channels hits the mark you are mistaken! This is Flip’s job ya’ll, it’s what he does.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Matts said:


> I own more reels than I know what to do with


LOL! I can't give this POS away!  

Any $$ I ask for it, it would still be..
*T*otally
*F*'ing
*O*verpriced


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Matts said:


> I own more reels than I know what to do with


Donate em to a kid who can’t afford em. Got some young gun in the sport!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

One dollar bob.


paulrad said:


> LOL! I can't give this POS away!
> 
> Any $$ I ask for it, it would still be..
> *T*otally
> ...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> One dollar bob.


$1.55


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I


paulrad said:


> LOL! I can't give this POS away!
> 
> Any $$ I ask for it, it would still be..
> *T*otally
> ...


I have listed several rods, reels and fly boxes here and donated them. There’s a guy near Houston who is always collecting gear for a charity he works with. As to TFO being overpriced, that’s your opinion but I’d be more likely to point that finger at other companies. Just got off the river with my TFO trout Finesse Series 4wt and it’s poetry in motion! One of the best rods I’ve cast in a long time. They didn’t just have Flip, Lefty, Bob Clouser, et al put there names on the rods.......they helped design them. I’ve fished everything from my own custom built rods to Sage, etc and TFO has truly evolved into a major player. 
As to Flip being irrelevant, he’s one of the true pioneers of our sport and you would not have half the higher quality salt water gear without him, as well as others. He’s from that older generation, you know, the one that would give you the shirt off your back and never say something disparaging about someone, especially on the interweb....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> My issue with Flip is that the only time he “speaks up” is in a commercial like this for TFO or the others for Yeti, Hells Bay, Traeger, etc. Here in the Mosquito Lagoon I have never seen him at a trash clean up (even if they’re sponsored by Hells Bay), never at a city or county council meeting to speak up against any development issues, never at ANY of the meetings to develop the Reasonable Assurance Plan which outline the future of the Lagoon for the next 5-10 years, never at any restoration or conservation projects through any of the wonderful organizations involved, blah blah blah. It’s all a commercial.


Flip actually has been very vocal about water quality and bad politics in FL. He posts often with phone numbers, emails, etc to help people fight for FL water. I can assure you he is not sitting idle.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

A person I whose opinion I respect and trust sent me a PM and asked that I give TFO a break. I have decided that I am going to honor that request:

I hereby let it be known to all and sundry that I think the TFO large arbor reels are pretty awesome. I caught my second biggest jack crevalle ever just this AM on that reel. Drag worked beautifully. Also I think the heavier weight BVK rods that I've tried are actually pretty good casters. 

Also, so as not to humiliate TFO, I am officially withdrawing my listing of that reel for sale. The top bidder was James. He will receive a very nice consolation prize next time I see him.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Let me offer this:

The TFO price-point establishes a bit of competition between competing rod companies with similar products. Without lower-priced rods....we might be paying much more for a fishing rod than we do now.

My dos centavos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well it was well produced
Sorry about your TFO reel ive bought some from Hong Kong direct from where they make them. Don't worry about guarantee, they work fine


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

One more thing
Flip should have shot that dillo with his bow,gun or explosive. Their evasive. Same goes for pythons. Kinda thought I'd see one as he was walking through that swamp
I don't have anything against Flip, heck all i know is WC was a cool show


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> One more thing
> Flip should have shot that dillo with his bow,gun or explosive. Their evasive. Same goes for pythons. Kinda thought I'd see one as he was walking through that swamp
> I don't have anything against Flip, heck all i know is WC was a cool show


I think that was up by where he lives no pythons that far north that I know of they're mostly in south Fl.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

That video was pretty bad, I actually exited around 3/4 of the way through. I also don’t get the extreme flip Pallot man crush either. Prolly a cool person one on one but most of his recent video’s/commercials seem to just be a ego stoke for him or shameless ad like the rest of the “influencers”.


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

All this while he hawks Chinese made rods. No thanks......


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

David Porter said:


> All this while he hawks Chinese made rods. No thanks......


South Korea, not China. I’ve met their head engineer. Lefty Kreh said he was the best fly rod engineer he had ever worked with, FWTW.....


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Matts said:


> Flip actually has been very vocal about water quality and bad politics in FL. He posts often with phone numbers, emails, etc to help people fight for FL water. I can assure you he is not sitting idle.


Just watched a Millhouse interview w FP. He talked extensively about the water quality in S Fla. Had a lot of strong opinions on the Sugar Industry also. He seemed very informed, so to your point, I’m sure he’s more involved than he lets on.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

I first met Flip at a hole in the wall fly shop in Miami (not his) in the late 90s. Flip and Lefty were both in the shop talking with the owner. At that time I had no idea it was Flip (even though I was a WCC fan), but, was fairly sure I was talking to Lefty even though he did not have his trademark hat on his dome. But the owner finally called them both by their names leaving no doubt. I was the only customer in the shop buying. I was new to the area and needing material to tie flies.

The owner, Flip and Lefty were all tremendous help buying material that day. They also described tying techniques for several flies and demonstrated how they tied the fly on the shop vise as well. Now, I sure wish I had saved those flies instead of fishing them!

What planned on being a short trip to a shop ended up being over 90 minutes talking to these men.

They didn't have to help me, they just did out of kindness.

I see nothing wrong at all with Flip's latest TFO video. No, I don't think the story line and videography flows as well as in some of his other videos, but, the underlying meaning he is attempting to convey comes through.

Flip is a celebrity in the out-of-doors industry and like all celebrities, opens himself up to the scorn of those who dislike his message or his method of presenting such. But, I don't fault him in the least for "cashing in" in on his status. We all have to make a living through one means or another.

TFO. I don't have any reels. I do own four $100 "Professional" spinning rods made in South Korea. IMO, they are good rods for the money. I also have a $200 Tactical Inshore rod (also made in Korea). The feel and cast-ability of this rod is much better than the "Professional". These rods are primarily for guests and family to use. And are the perfect price point for such.

Today, especially today, we have to spend our disposable income wisely. While I would rather be buying a "Made in the US", TFO fills the void when I can't.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I met Flip at an event and he was cool to me. With that said, you never know a person fully. Who knows? As far as ads, bills gotta get paid. I work at a place where it's entire existence is contrary to my personal values, but I'm doing it until I figure out something better. TFO rods: I own several and they're pretty decent. I'd rather support a rod made fully in this country, but I'm also poor and have 75 kids to feed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had the pleasure of hiring Flip on a few occasions to be at an event I sponsored. He showed up on time, did what he said he would and was gracious in how he handled himself. Would he have done it for free....not at all.

He knows he has a limited window to take advantage of his celebrity status and he's playing it smart by getting paid for each appearance and endorsement. Not much different than Stu Apt. I think Stu has had a "Stu Apt" version of just about any skiff/boat on the martket. Endorsement goes to the highest bidder.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> I've had the pleasure of hiring Flip on a few occasions to be at an event I sponsored. He showed up on time, did what he said he would and was gracious in how he handled himself. Would he have done it for free....not at all.
> 
> He knows he has a limited window to take advantage of his celebrity status and he's playing it smart by getting paid for each appearance and endorsement. Not much different than Stu Apt. I think Stu has had a "Stu Apt" version of just about any skiff/boat on the martket. Endorsement goes to the highest bidder.


So how much, ballpark, do you think it would take for him to show up at my 4 year old's birthday party?


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> So how much, ballpark, do you think it would take for him to show up at my 4 year old's birthday party?


Well, you’d probably have to at least have a case of Frigate Rum (one bottle for ad placement purposes) a Hells Bay boat so you can flood the back yard and float real skinny, and an assortment of those TFO training yarn rods for the young bairns...

Thats just fer starters!😂🤣


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

paulrad said:


> Ok, so TFO is selling cheap Chinese rifles and bows now?
> 
> I bought a TFO BVK reel off someone here. Got it and the drag was broken. Of course the guy wouldn't answer any of my emails, so I tried to call TFO to get some replacement parts. Was told they don't even make their own reels and don't do any service on them, so they couldn't help me. They wanted me to buy a new one.
> 
> Now they bring out Flip Pallot telling me to consume less. News flash: buying disposable Chinese shit and consuming less don't go together. Thanks Flip. Thanks TFO. Thanks @Finbinder


Hey Paulrad, 
I've been a TFO dealer since they got going. Your story sounds a bit uncharacteristic of TFO. They simply have a great reputation on customer service and warranty work. If you spoke to TFO directly you would have been told where to send the product and it would have been repaired or replaced, most likely in about a weeks turn around time.
If you still have the reel send it here
TEMPLE FORK OUTFITTERS
ATTN: Warranty
8105 Sovereign Row
Dallas, TX 75247

Ken


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Ken T said:


> Hey Paulrad,
> I've been a TFO dealer since they got going. Your story sounds a bit uncharacteristic of TFO. They simply have a great reputation on customer service and warranty work. If you spoke to TFO directly you would have been told where to send the product and it would have been repaired or replaced, most likely in about a weeks turn around time.
> If you still have the reel send it here
> TEMPLE FORK OUTFITTERS
> ...


Hey Ken,

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! That's pretty awesome, and more generous than I could reasonably ask for. I just sold a rod, and included the reel with it for free. I will pass your note onto the lucky new owner. I am now officially off of the "I hate TFO" train! 😀


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Hogprint said:


> Well, you’d probably have to at least have a case of Frigate Rum (one bottle for ad placement purposes) a Hells Bay boat so you can flood the back yard and float real skinny, and an assortment of those TFO training yarn rods for the young bairns...
> 
> Thats just fer starters!😂🤣


I have the TFO rods, but he's gonna have to be satisfied with the half bottle of Don Q I have laying around and a 20 year old 17T.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I met Flip at an event and he was cool to me. With that said, you never know a person fully. Who knows? As far as ads, bills gotta get paid. I work at a place where it's entire existence is contrary to my personal values, but I'm doing it until I figure out something better. TFO rods: I own several and they're pretty decent. I'd rather support a rod made fully in this country, but I'm also poor and have 75 kids to feed.


Did you adopt a few of them kids out already only 75 now?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I met Flip at an event and he was cool to me. With that said, you never know a person fully. Who knows? As far as ads, bills gotta get paid. I work at a place where it's entire existence is contrary to my personal values, but I'm doing it until I figure out something better. TFO rods: I own several and they're pretty decent. I'd rather support a rod made fully in this country, but I'm also poor and have 75 kids to feed.


Did you adopt a few of them kids out already only 75 now?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Damn new format sorry for the rookie double post.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Did you adopt a few of them kids out already only 75 now?


Well there's another one on the way now...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Well there's another one on the way now...


Jesus man, you have got to be the luckiest yet unluckiest married man alive! I don’t know whether to bow down or feel sorry brother! 🤣


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Jesus man, you have got to be the luckiest yet unluckiest married man alive! I don’t know whether to bow down or feel sorry brother! 🤣


I just watched a YouTube video on where babies come from, so I think I'm set now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Well there's another one on the way now...











Here ya go buddy, I found a skiff that should hold them all but you are gonna have to tie a knot in it or pace yourself a little better! 😂


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> I just watched a YouTube video on where babies come from, so I think I'm set now.


Don’t trust everything you see on youtube. You should rent the entire American pie series, that’s a great sex ed series! 🤣


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 150644
> 
> Here ya go buddy, I found a skiff that should hold them all but you are gonna have to tie a knot in it or pace yourself a little better! 😂


Looks tippy!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

a well put together piece, however I think it could have been more impactful in a minute or two tops. I have tried to watch it four or five times and kept getting bored and changing it. I finally now just was able to sit through and watch the whole thing. The guys at Colorblind Media are really good at what they do. This just kind of felt like TFO told them "make it 8 minutes long" so they stretched it out far longer than it should have been.


----------

